# Budding Photo Forum



## primate23 (Dec 11, 2006)

I recently started a photo forum, (very similar to this one!), which has a few members. I am trying to create a web community that both provides advice for photographers and accepts newcomers into the hobby. :thumbup: 

Like I said, we do have a few members, but I think several more would make this community that much better. Please, check it out! And if you like what you see, please register! 

http://www.bigelectricbill.com/forum

-Thanks


----------



## primate23 (Dec 11, 2006)

By the way, I used to be a member of this forum, but I forgot my username, password, etc... I just created a new account because I was too lazy to find out my password...


----------



## primate23 (Dec 11, 2006)

And I DO intend to go to the other parts of this forum, but my photography is on the back burner right now - my forum is my priority right now.


----------

